# Reference letter from sister concern



## hnc81 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi
i am in bit of confusion
i am working for a small company which started as partnership firm and company is into online products. and have registered different pvt ltd companies

i started with the partnership firm and later i even worked for product of other limited company.i am here for more then 4 yrs

my issue
currently i am headding one product of the company but is register in this month
but i was working on that product for last one and half years.

how shoulds i get the reference letter 
a) should it be in name of partnership firm or 
b) the new company

if i go for partnership then this porduct in not part of that firm 
and if i go for limited company then its registered this month and my experiance is nil

my boss is ready to help me but i am not able to figure out same

can i get reference from partnership and dont mention product name and use roles and responsibility only and will it be acceptable to show experiance from small firm...:confused2:


appologies for my english and punchuations

ans thanks in advance


----------

